# Location of rabies vaccine



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Bella received her rabies vaccine last Thursday and I just found a lump up around her shoulder blade. They took her out back because she is to clingy with me and a little protective so I didn't see the injection site as to where they stuck her with the needle. Just curious because now I'm worried about the lump and can't call the vet until the morning. Thanks for any info :thumb:


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I would call in the morning and just ask where the injection site was, to make sure that's what it is... but it's not at all uncommon for there to be a lump at the site of a rabies vaccination. Corona's first one took a couple months to go away.

Keep an eye on it for changes, but otherwise, don't worry.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I just read on the other post where you said that she has a week immune....so I wouldn't doubt that it is from the rabies shot. I would call the vet to make sure, However, watch her closely, keep Benadryl on hand and don't give her any shots any more. Brody had a small lump after his 3rd set shot(normal vaccine) then when he got his one year booster(bad Mommi:wacko he swelled up so that his face(which is just over the size of a baseball) was well over the size of a softball within 30min....so ya, not to be a debbie downer or anything....but ya!:tongue:


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I would call and check. 
I would also report it if it's at the injection site. 
Critter Advocacy
Mild reactions 

The following reactions are fairly common, usually start within hours to several days after vaccination, and last no more than several days: 

discomfort at the site where the vaccine was given - mild fever - diminished appetite and activity - sneezing at about four to seven days after administration of an intranasal vaccine. Development of a small, firm, non-painful swelling under the skin at the site where the vaccine was given. The swelling usually goes away after several weeks, but if you notice such a swelling, you should contact your veterinarian. 


Serious reactions 
These reactions occur very rarely: 

vomiting, diarrhea, or difficult or labored breathing 
a serious and potentially life-threatening allergic reaction within several minutes to an hour after vaccination 
a kind of tumor called an injection site fibrosarcoma developing at the vaccine site several weeks, months, or even years following vaccination 


What should I do if I think my cat is experiencing a problem as a result of vaccination? 

By all means, consult with your veterinarian. Even though vaccine-related adverse reactions are uncommon, the consequences can be serious. Your veterinarian is the individual most qualified to advise you if an untoward event does occur. Any lump found under the skin at a vaccine site that persist more than 3 weeks should be removed ASAP and biopsied, hopefully before it becomes cancerous.


----------



## SpringerLover (Feb 22, 2012)

AAHA standards say Rabies vaccines are to be given over the Right Hip area, unless there are extenuating circumstances. The DHPP (distemper combo) is typically given in the shoulder area (technically right shoulder, but more often than not it is given over the shoulder blades).

I'd just wait and call the vet about it. Watch her for any possible reactions, and do report those, IF they are related.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

I called my vet first thing this morning and asked the location of the injection site. It was on the right front shoulder and she still has a small lump there. Of course they want me to bring her in anyways but are they just trying to get more money out of me is my question? Or should I leave her alone because it will eventually go away? I just want opinions because I made an app for tomorrow night to have it checked out. It will be two weeks this Thursday sice she was given the rabies shot. Advice welcomed! Thanks


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

If they'll do the recheck for no cost, sure, pop her in. Otherwise, if there's no heat or pain on the lump, I would just wait and watch.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

I know there will be a cost involved but where it is a re-check it would be a discounted cost because i was just there.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Typically rabies vaccines are given on the right side of the body (*R*abies on the *R*ight)

I would just keep an eye on it...no real need to take her in at all like CoverTune said.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, I took Bella for a re-check and the lump has gone down since the wknd but it's still about the size of a dime/nickel. The vet said it can take 8 weeks to go away. I also wasn't even charged an exam fee and the vet was with us talking to me for 45 minutes! I love my vet! She is wonderful and I wasn't expecting to walk away without paying something for her time. This is also the same vet who took an hour of her time to consult with me over Bella's home cooked diet without charging me a vet visit once again. More vets should be like this! Thanks for all the info/advice to all that replied!


----------

